# mk1 air ride



## vw78'er (Apr 15, 2010)

i want to get a air ride system for my mk1 rabbit but id like to know how it rides? talked to a guy the othernight at a car show that sells them and is in to vdubs but had never put it on a mk1. so shoot the help!! thanks


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

contact [email protected] openroad tuning he sells mk1 bagyard kits and is number 1 to do business with!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...33271
dom


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_contact [email protected] openroad tuning he sells mk1 bagyard kits and is number 1 to do business with!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...33271
dom


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: mk1 air ride (vw78'er)*

andrew is the man








heres my build thread with the bagyard stuff he sells
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4400253


----------

